# Mudrunner yay or nay?



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

My corner box broke and I was looking at a mudrunner. Anyone have any opinions on them 

Thanks


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

don't even think twice....GET IT


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Pretty good tool but can't match the speed of a tapepro compound tube. I have both tools and the mudrunner lives in a cupboard since I got the tapepro.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like my mudrunner. I use taping heads with it as well for putting on no coat bead and flex tape. Once you figure out the consistency of your mud its pretty fast


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SimonT said:


> My corner box broke and I was looking at a mudrunner. Anyone have any opinions on them
> 
> Thanks


 I'm the same as Brendon - tube gets used and Mudrunner sits.

But it's situation dependent for me. If I was running angle heads more and not flushers so much, Mudrunner might get more work given to it.


----------



## Shotgun Dave (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been using a mudrunner for a couple of years. Big improvement from running them by hand !!!


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

No brainer. The mudrunner is the king for coating angles with angle heads. Fast, clean, easy to do 9-10 ft top angle, probably my 2nd fav tool behind my taper. Also you get a better finish as the mudrunner/angle head combo leaves a bit heavier coat, covering any imperfections just that bit better. Like all good tools they "enjoy" good maintenance by making sure the mechanism is fully oiled before use. Ive had mine for 4 yrs and still goes as good as the day I first used it.


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone I ordered one


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think you will regret your decision Simon. When you start using it read through these threads for a few tips.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/angle-box-vs-mudrunner-3597/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/mud-runner-4085/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-runner-1188/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And here are a few videos to get you ready.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB6qouY6yYQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZLhBaa-fxM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXvLDiARdpM


----------

